# Can anyone help with this issuess or some one jump right in and offer some ideas this is white tahoe cookies growing outdoors ph all over 7 in tn dirt



## Rockey55 (Aug 28, 2020)

This is 3 weeks in to flower been really fun for my first time i dont want to mess it up now  please help


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

That looks like a Magnesium Deficiency. What is your PH? What ferts are you using?


----------



## Rockey55 (Aug 28, 2020)

Well here in tn i planted with my garden i have been using jobes organci 3-4-6 horse manure water once a week then tablespoon of molassas and 1/2 teaspoon big bud one a week and once a week just spring water


----------



## Rockey55 (Aug 28, 2020)

Today i  added  teaspoon epsom salt and 3qts water and i sprayed it heavy now its getting about 4 yenths of tain as we speak


----------



## Rockey55 (Aug 28, 2020)

Ph is always around 7 everytime i check it using a probe 3" in to check is there angood natural way ro add mag? Weed supplies are hard to find in tn other than epsome salt spray


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Good let's see if that helps. You will be able to tell by the new growth.


----------



## Rockey55 (Aug 28, 2020)

10-4 thanks for the info


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

No problem my friend,, thats what the Passion is all about.


----------



## Rockey55 (Aug 28, 2020)

I had a acre garden this year and i planted this think so late middle of june and man ihavent had so much fun in a ling time!! Dont want to kill it now lol thanks so much glad i found rhis


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

I love growing,,and i mean anything and everything.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2020)

Can you post the whole plant to see what is going on


----------



## Rockey55 (Aug 28, 2020)

I can tomorrow dont have a pic of whole plant its about6 ft tall but i sure will tomorrow if you would care to look it appeared first at the bottom about a week ago now the spots are all over about1/2 the plant


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2020)

Rockey55 said:


> I can tomorrow dont have a pic of whole plant its about6 ft tall but i sure will tomorrow if you would care to look it appeared first at the bottom about a week ago now the spots are all over about1/2 the plant


Is it just the Larger leaves "the Fans" they will be affected 1st and can tell us what you may be dealing with.
That picture looks pretty healthy to me ,


----------



## Rockey55 (Aug 28, 2020)

Ok heres a couple from a distance started on bottom then random but its growing really goo


----------



## Rockey55 (Aug 28, 2020)

Ok heres a couple from a distance started on bottom then random but its growing really good


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2020)

OK I see it now, this came on rapidly? Is that the same plant or two diff/ones


----------



## Rockey55 (Aug 28, 2020)

Only have one its comin on over the course of two weeks getting worse the spots are all over i sprayed a mild hemp fungiside and insecticide mixed weak a couple times temps here have been in the 90s regular i pulled the leaves off as they came added calcium stopped nitrogen added mollassas and big bud bone meal its gettin about 1/2 rain as we speak the flowers are not affected yet


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2020)

Just for the heck of it do an image search for  Leaf Septoria in Cannabis
See if it looks like this


----------



## Rockey55 (Aug 28, 2020)

What is that?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

I still say Mag Deficiency.


----------



## Rockey55 (Aug 28, 2020)

Well i did the begining is not that yellow but some of of the pics do look like it neam oil or fungiside and how much


----------



## Rockey55 (Aug 28, 2020)

We will wait till rain stops and fresh pics tomorrow and see what we look like in the morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I still say Mag Deficiency.


I see , the spots are weird , if it was  Leaf Septoria it would look worse more than likely
Ebsom salts sound good,  I woud hold off throwing the kitchen sink at her yet.


----------



## Rockey55 (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks you yha man


----------



## Rockey55 (Aug 29, 2020)

Ok guys today new pics after 1/2 rain sprayed epsome salt solution twice yesterday then tain hers a couple whole plant pics


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

Im jealous damnt.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

The Plants look Good, I would grow it 
Very nice job,


----------



## Rockey55 (Aug 29, 2020)

It looks better today still leaning on mag def? Check ph its about 8 today do i wait for more rain or flush or what can bring it down thanks again


----------



## lpaone01 (Aug 30, 2020)

Man, it looks like bugs got to it. When you are free-ranging, an uncontrolled environment like that, plants are susceptible to deer, bugs thieves, and alien abductions. Spray the plant down with a little Neem Oil, it's an organic insecticide. It will kill and keep off the munchers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Hey there rooster thanks for the heads up turned out the fungicide was not safe to use on smoke do amazon delivered me some growsafe and potassium bicarb since then we had 4" of rain sunshine today so i applied trimed all affected leaves off mixed up my usuall bigbud and molassas shes thanking me right now i was startin to panic thanks to you and the rest of the guys shes fatting up good

*Attachments*



 
04061D05-EC2E-485F-84EE-3BB2DC5C9349.jpeg 
86.7 KB             Views: 2        


 
C786F330-7B98-45F4-8130-3590369E6386.jpeg 
80.9 KB             Views: 2        


 
0BF4EFA7-7762-4B65-A840-BB80184BBC70.jpeg 
76.2 KB             Views: 2


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Rockey55 got back to me and said his plants responded very well to advice he was given by all
Great Job People

These pics are after i treated for septoria and mag def as well as some bugs i wanted to say thanks for everyones help rooster weedhopper and angie finally stoped raining here in tn trimed treated and looking good again


----------



## burnie (Sep 4, 2020)

Any idea why I can`t enlarge those pics ? Says I don`t have permission .....wth ? 
peace


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

burnie said:


> Any idea why I can`t enlarge those pics ? Says I don`t have permission .....wth ?
> peace


What size are you seeing
This is as big as mine goes also


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Sep 4, 2020)

No idea what size , just get this message when I click on a pic :

*Oops! We ran into some problems.*






            You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

burnie said:


> No idea what size , just get this message when I click on a pic :
> 
> *Oops! We ran into some problems.*
> 
> ...


OK I know why
He sent them to me in a PM and I reposted them
Ask him to repost them here for you That should work

@Rockey55  Can you post your pics you sent me of afterwards Thanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

@burnie  did any pics so in the last few posts


----------



## burnie (Sep 5, 2020)

Nopey , still as white as the virgin snow !!
peace


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2020)

Does anyone see the pics I reposted for Rockey55


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2020)

Nope


----------



## lpaone01 (Sep 5, 2020)

Grow indoors for a more sterile environment that you have total control over. Invest in a good grow tent and, exhaust and lighting. And you will never have these problems.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2020)

He is aware of this but, for legal reasons He can not, so Gorilla grow he must


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Nope


OK it has to be because I copy from a PM he sent me and tried to paste them here in open forum
Security measures in place


----------



## lpaone01 (Sep 5, 2020)

It's better than 5-0 finding that grow and confiscating your property. The wife will be long gone.


----------

